# Quick Sketch-Up Question



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

Hi

I am designing a mini router table in sketchup. I have the table top drawn, but need to cut out the opening for the router/baseplate. Is there a way in sketchup where I can 'cut through' a rectangle/box. I have tried drawing a circle on the rectangle and using the push/pull tool but to no avail.

Thanks


----------



## Shady (14 Jun 2005)

Try drawing the cutout circle, and then highlight/select it and press delete...


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

no this just either deleytes the circle or deletes the surface of the circle


----------



## Shady (14 Jun 2005)

Confused, 'cos it works perfectly for me: draw a rectangle (no extruding or anything yet), add the cut out circle in appropriate position: select, delete - now there's a cut-out shaped hole in your rectangle - now extrude it as you wish...


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Jun 2005)

I think the confusion lies in what you think the circle is. If you select the "circle" (ie the continuous series of ponts around a common centre) then it won't work. You need to select the disk (ie the area bounded by the circle). It shows up as selected, then you can delete it.

However, if you have a thickness to you top it will only cut a hole in the top surface. You really need to use the push/pull tool:

Draw rectangle
Draw circle
Delete disk
Push/pull remaining top

OR

Draw circle
Push/pull to thickness
Draw circle
Push/pull circle (double-click to do so at last depth)

HTH
Steve


----------



## Shady (14 Jun 2005)

You're right Steve - this sort of conversation can go round in circles (no pun intended!) all night long: Wizer, let us know if it's still got you stumped... 

(edit - Steve: is there a simple way of reversing the direction of the 'last depth double click'? - that'd be useful..)


----------



## Anonymous (14 Jun 2005)

Hi,

Only push/pull the circle as thick as your box - let go of the mouse and it automatically 'heals' the hole. I find it works best if you rotate so you are looking down the 'hole' - when it reaches the back surface the circle pattern will change - that is when to let go of the mouse.

Regards,
Col.


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Jun 2005)

Hi Shady
Yes there is. The direction of pull is determined by the face. So by reversing the face (by right-clicking) you reverse the direction of extrusion.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Shady (14 Jun 2005)

gotcha - thanks.


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

nope not with you  

I draw a circle, Select it, Push/Pull to a depth of 3cm (depth of table top).... then what? If I select the circle and press delete it just disapears


:? [/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (14 Jun 2005)

Hi Again,

Let Sketch-Up do the deleting for you after push/pulling it to the back - let go of the mouse at the back and you should have a hole all the way through your solid box complete with sides. Sketch-Up makes the hole for you - you don't need to delete anything.

Col.


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

I must be doing something wrong then


----------



## Jake (14 Jun 2005)

To delete, click twice, until just the surface and not the line bounding that surface is highlighted. Then press delete on the keyboard (for some reason delete on the pull-down right click menu doesn't work). So click the shape once, the program highlights the circle including the boundary line, click again, and the boundary line is deselected leaving just the circular surface. Press the delete ket and voila, your hole.


----------



## Jake (14 Jun 2005)

And then push-pull the remainder to your required height.


----------



## Shady (14 Jun 2005)

Wizer: is this the sort of thing you're after?







It took me the following steps:

1. Draw rectangle in top down view.

2. tilt view, extrude a little.

3. draw circle on top face.

4. Select extrude tool, double click centre of circle... If it goes 'up' instead of down, undo extrude, reselect, right click, select 'reverse', then re-select now blue circle and double click with extrude tool...


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Jun 2005)

You can also select the distance of extrusion by snapping to the corner on the far edge - you don't have to keep your cursor inside the circle.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

HOLEY MOLEY! 8) 






I worked it out, i'm such a dummy! I had the table top grouped. All I had to do was right click\edit group, then follow your instructions.

Thanks all. Feel free to point and laugh :wink:


----------



## Shady (14 Jun 2005)

Good - always easy once you realise what the problem was.. :wink:


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Jun 2005)

=D>


----------

